# Hello from Western NY



## tana (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi all! I'm new to this forum. However I'm on Barrel Racing Buzz and HGS.

I live in Buffalo, NY. I've been barrel racing heavily for 15yrs but also enjoy Roping, Team Penning, and Cutting. I'm down to 2 barrel/cow horses. I have decided it's time to enjoy life and rodeo/race heavily instead of busting my booty buying/training/selling :lol: I have an associates degree in Business that hasn't gotten me far but I am returning to college in April for nursing. Hmm... that's all I can think of not good as going on and on about myself.

I love helping people and love buying tack


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello & Welcome!


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

Welcome  I used to be on HGS alot until my IT dept at worked blocked it LOL...Sounds like you have a eventful horsey life


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Welcome! I am from the Rochester / Buffalo area as well!!!


----------



## Chavez (May 18, 2009)

well hello there i also am from western NY not to far from you actually..Fredonia Ny??? that where i am..welcome..


----------



## tana (Jul 22, 2009)

I know Fredonia area.

What is your gelding's bloodlines? He looks like an Ima Benjamin Moore baby or even a Lasu Romeo bred gelding


----------



## Chavez (May 18, 2009)

to be honest i have no idea..i was given a copy of his papers when i picked him up..the orginals were going to be mailed when the owners mother returned home from a trip..well the mother passed away the next day (of natural cause) and i never received them..and i moved and lost the copy of papers sooo long story short he is reg but i have no idea of his bloodlines and it not really a concern of mine lol I do not show..i am big in to trail rides and i used to game a little..but he a new mount not sure what we going to do yet he still pretty green to find a nich yet..:lol:


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello! What a small world I live in Central NY so I'm close to everyone here! 
I'm from around the Syracuse area.


----------



## Chavez (May 18, 2009)

Equestriun said:


> Hello! What a small world I live in Central NY so I'm close to everyone here!
> I'm from around the Syracuse area.


back in my 4-H days i used to show western pleasure up at the "big" state fair in syracuse every year...that was the highlight of my summer


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Chavez said:


> back in my 4-H days i used to show western pleasure up at the "big" state fair in syracuse every year...that was the highlight of my summer


Haha! It's an even smaller world because I have too. =) State fair = love

I could spend hours drinking the milk for 25 cents and walking in the horse and cow buildings.


----------



## Chavez (May 18, 2009)

Equestriun said:


> Haha! It's an even smaller world because I have too. =) State fair = love
> 
> I could spend hours drinking the milk for 25 cents and walking in the horse and cow buildings.


 
wow that is crazy my friends and i always went to the chicken barn lol they had good looking boys in there lol..I used to stay one entire week in the dorms. it was a blast and my parents would haul up my mare and we showed for 2 days..those were the best days ...ugh i getting goose bumps thinking about it lol I plan on taking my boyfriend up this year for a day he will be amazed...


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Haha, if you head up let me know! I'll bring my man and we can double date. I won't be showing this year, it's to chaotic and expensive.


----------



## Chavez (May 18, 2009)

O i deff will..I have not done a show since my last one up there when i was 19 ugh so long ago..we do trail rides and some game shows now just for fun. Double date sounds good we should get together the rest of us new yorkers and plan a date...


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

That would be great!! I promise I'm not a 60y/o pervert, haha.


----------



## Chavez (May 18, 2009)

Equestriun said:


> That would be great!! I promise I'm not a 60y/o pervert, haha.


maybe i like 60 y/0 perverts lol...:lol:


----------



## CowboyIan (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to Horse Forum from Sunny (too sunny) SoCal.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Well in that case.. haha


----------



## tana (Jul 22, 2009)

State fair was fun. Not as big as I expected when I first went. I qualified every year throughout my 4h years. Our county let the Grand and Reserve Champions go for gymkhana. 
Now I am strictly barrel racing, pole bending, roping, penning, none of the little game shows. Not enough payback, year end awards, or competition.


----------



## Chavez (May 18, 2009)

tana said:


> State fair was fun. Not as big as I expected when I first went. I qualified every year throughout my 4h years. Our county let the Grand and Reserve Champions go for gymkhana.
> Now I am strictly barrel racing, pole bending, roping, penning, none of the little game shows. Not enough payback, year end awards, or competition.


Do you do this stuff local? i have been looking for horse events to go to or take part in and i find it really hard in my area to find anything other than trail clubs(dont get me wrong i enjoy them) but was looking for other options untill i fig out what chavez and i are good at together lol


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

hi im Erin and im from CT. so i'm like 6 hours away from yall.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Yay! Another barrel racer!


----------



## tana (Jul 22, 2009)

I do Attica thursday night jackpots, go down to Campbell for their jackpots, there's barrel races at Stagecoach West and Niagara County 4H grounds but the paybacks are a joke so i won't waste my time.
We mainly do APRA.


----------

